# Fremdschlüssel, korrekte Syntax?



## Kenan89 (23. Jan 2012)

Hallo. Ich bin dabei SQL-Oracle zu lernen. Jetzt will ich 2 Tabellen durch fremdschlüssel voneinander abhängig machen. Meine frage ist die letzte Zeile im ersten Programmblock.
Stimmt die Engine so? SQL gibt mir jedenfalls keinen Fehler und führt es aus.
Also er nimmt VID(Vertrags_ID) als Fremdschlüssel und sagt references in Tabelle kunden3 zu seinem Primärschlüssel KID(Kundenid). 


```
create table kunden3 (
KID integer not null,
VID integer not null,
KNAME varchar(25),
KGEBDAT date,
KPLZ varchar(5),
KSTRASSE varchar(35),
KOrt varchar(35),
KEINSDAT date, 
primary key(KID),
foreign key(VID) references kunden3(KID)

);

CREATE table vertraege(
VID integer not null,
VNAME varchar(20),
VMKOSTEN float,
primary key(VID)
);
```


----------



## eRaaaa (23. Jan 2012)

Mhm, willst du nicht eher sagen 
	
	
	
	





```
REFERENCES vertraege(VID)
```
 ???:L


----------



## Kenan89 (23. Jan 2012)

das ist es eben. ich habe ein tutorial gelesen, wo die begriffe aber ziemlich durcheinander gewürfelt waren. deswegen will ich es hier noch einmal zur korrektur an meinem praktischen Beispiel zeigen.
references vertrage(vid) klingt auch logischer. das bedeutet er nimmt bei dem fremdschlüssel bezug auf die Tabelle mit dem Primärschlüssel VID auf., oder?


----------

